# can someone make me....



## kittie_luvz_kittys (Nov 5, 2005)

a siggy with my kitty Salem in it???
colors use black and red.

heres his pic, resize it do what u like with it

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y287/k ... 7c2439.jpg


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I can make you one, but don't you want Toulouse in it?


----------



## kittie_luvz_kittys (Nov 5, 2005)

well see toulouse isnt really my kitty hes my brothers  so salem will be fine


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

OK, sure! :wink:


----------



## kittie_luvz_kittys (Nov 5, 2005)

thanx


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You're welcome!  

Here it is :wink: :
Too big, have to resize... :roll:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Ok, here it is! :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Btw, please save it to your own album, thanks!


----------



## kittie_luvz_kittys (Nov 5, 2005)

thanx i luv it!!!!!!!! u did a great job!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You're welcome!


----------



## kittie_luvz_kittys (Nov 5, 2005)

it is in my album for all to see lol, thank you again. and some time when i get a pic of my white kittie Minnie i will have u make me one for her....

Thanks Again!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You're welcome!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

kittie_luvz_kittys said:


> thanx i luv it!!!!!!!! u did a great job!


Why is this so pixelated from the original?
You made it way to small in file size....


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

yeah -- the one Des made looks like much better quality than the one you uploaded.


----------



## kittie_luvz_kittys (Nov 5, 2005)

I didnt change the size at all, that is the way it poped up on my screen. the computer im on sux maybe thats y....


----------

